# Wong Baby



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Su Wong marries Lee Wong. The next year, the Wongs have a new baby.
The nurse brings over a lovely, healthy, bouncy, but definitely a Caucasian, WHITE baby boy.

'Congratulations,' says the nurse to the new parents. 'Well Mr. Wong, what will you and Mrs. Wong name the baby?'
The puzzled father looks at his new baby boy and says, 'Well, two Wong's don't make a white, so I think we will name him... 
Are you ready for this? 
. 
. 
. 
.

. 
. 
â€¦..

Sum Ting Wong


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:roll: Ummmmmm!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

whats wrong with you boys?

That's funny!


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> whats wrong with you boys?
> 
> That's funny!


yeah it is :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

made me laugh :wink:


----------

